# 1-900-tac-talk :)



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

This is both hilarious and pathetic! You just know there's more than one Mall Ninja who tried to call, hoping it was real - lol!


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Just what they need, a mall ninja hot line! LOL.


----------



## suzuki2011 (Oct 3, 2014)

OMG is this for real? or just a funny video someone posted this is ridiculous


----------

